# The OT Clippers Board Name Game



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

It works the same way as the one in the Games and Fantasy board..

I will start off with a name...and you have to name another person in the NBA or in all professional sports that starts with the starting letter of the last name on the previous person. I'll give an example.

ex. Elton Brand...someone would answer with...Bobby Jackson....etc etc etc...

Now i will start it off


Chris Kaman


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Can you please state the rules. I do not know what name game you are referring to in the Games and Fantasy Board.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

There i posted the rule on my first post..


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Kyle Korver


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Kyle Turley


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Tremaine Fowlkes


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

Fred Hoiberg


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Howard Eisley


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Elton Brand


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Brad Miller


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Michael Jordan


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Jalen Rose


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Rick Reed


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Rasheed Wallace


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Wally Sczczczczczerbiak .


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Sam Cassell










ET ? :laugh:


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Chuck Atkins


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Allen Iverson


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Ira Newble


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Nick Anderson


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Andre Miller


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Micheal Olowakantbi


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Oscar Torres


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Tim Duncan


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Darius Miles










Memories ?


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Mike Dunleavy


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Dale Davis


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Danny Manning


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Marko Jaric


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Jerry Stackhouse


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Stephon Marbury


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Marc Jackson


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Jason Richardson.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Rashard Lewis


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

Lamar Odom


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Orlando Palmeiro


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Paul Pierce


----------



## TWiZDeD (Aug 3, 2003)

pau Gasol


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

Gilbert Arenas


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Amare Stoudamire


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Steve Karsay


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Keith Bogans


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Bobby Jackson


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Jamison Brewer


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Brian Grant


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Gary Payton


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Paul Pierce


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Primoz Brezec :sour:


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Brent Barry


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Bobby Jackson


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Jamaal Tinsley


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Tim Thomas


----------



## Izlar (Nov 13, 2002)

Tremaine Folwkes


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Frank Williams


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

Walt Williams


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

****** Ford


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Fred Jones


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Joe Johnson


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Jamal Mashburn


----------



## Colby Briant (Jan 29, 2003)

Michael Olowakandi


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Olden Polynice :uhoh:


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Pat Garrity


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Gary Sheffield..


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Sammy Sosa


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Stephen Jackson


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Juan Dixon


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Dan Dickau


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Doug Evans


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Elton Brand


----------



## Izlar (Nov 13, 2002)

Brent Barry


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Brevin Knight


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Kenyon Martin


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Mark Jackson


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Jason Williams


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

William Avery


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Avery Johnson


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

Jason Kidd


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Kerry Kittles


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

Kwame Brown


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Brian Skinner


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

Shane Battier


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Billy Owens


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

Othella Harrington


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Hugh Douglas


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Danny Manning


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Mike Alsott


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Al Harrington


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Hakim Warrick


----------



## Izlar (Nov 13, 2002)

Walter McCarty


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Mike Williams


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

Wally Szczerbiak


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Scott Williams


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

Wesley Person


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Primoz Brezec


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Brian Skinner


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Stacey Augmon


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Allen Iverson..


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Ira Newble


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nikoloz Tskitishvili


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Tim Duncan


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

Danny Ferry


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Frank Williams


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

Walter McCarty


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Matt Bullard


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Bison Dele


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

Dell Curry


----------



## Izlar (Nov 13, 2002)

Corey Maggette


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

Mengke Bateer


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Ben Wallace


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

William Joesph


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

John Salmons


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Scott Pollard


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Pedro Martinez


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Mike Vick


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

Vin Baker


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

Brent Barry


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Benito Santiago


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

Sam Perkins


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

Popeye Jones


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Jumaine Jones


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Joe Hammond


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Hank Reynolds


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Ricky Davis


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

dale davis


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Derrick Anderson


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

alvin williams


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Walt Fazier


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

since this is crossing more than basketball...

Frank Thomas


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

terell brandon


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Bobby Bonds


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

bill russell


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Ricky Davis


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

David Robinson


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Robert Horry


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Hakeem Olajawon


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Oliver Miller


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Michael Finley


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Freddie Jones


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Jason Bender


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

(Jon Bender?)

Ben Wallace


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

Walter Payton


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Paul Pierce


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Paul LoDuca


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

My bad bout Bender... I'll stay off the computa when I'm blowed from now on.
Larry Hughes


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

horace grant...old fogey couldnt have stayed retired.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

gerald wallace


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

William Avery


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Alvin Williams


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Walt Williams


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

Wang Zhizhi


----------



## Izlar (Nov 13, 2002)

Zarko Capokarpa


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

* Sorry guys there has been alot of complaining about the name games with some of the mod(i dont no why it is just harmless postin) and the admins wants the game to be closed..So i guess this thread is closed*


----------

